# Moving / adjusting E-Brake pedal



## Freddy_Krugerrand (Aug 19, 2012)

1966 GTO. I purchased those kickpanel speakers and the E brake rubs on the speaker. I have seen on here where people said they have adjusted the e brake pedal out of the way but I can't find any instructions for that. Is the pedal adjustable from side to side? Are people just bending the ebrake pedal? 

If you have those speakers and adjusted the pedal can you tell me what you did? Thanks for the help.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The easiest way to address this would to be figure out how much clearance is needed and then just shift the mounting point above the handle Just under the dash. If it's within a half and inch that needed I would think just shifting the front of the brake assembly would do the trick. This way you don't have to touch anything thing else.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I have kick panel speakers, and until your post I had forgotten that I had to "deal with" that parking brake pedal. Mine was close enough to clearing that I was able to use the "bicep wrench" to move it right just enough to clear, by a fraction, but it clears. 

?


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

I did this yesterday. My E-brake assembly was unusable because the PO installed speakers in the flat kick panels. I like having all my parts functioning so I removed the front speakers only to realize that the brake assembly wouldn't stay locked (looked like the gears were rusted and stripped). Ordered a new one and wanted to make room for the speakers. 

What I did is put the back of the assembly (with the studs) in a vice and bent a few degrees so it would **** out away from the kick panel when bolted to the firewall. Then cut a 1-3/4 inch long piece of 3/4" aluminum bar stock and drilled two 1/4" holes about 1-1/4" apart. Put the original bolt through one hole in the bar and screwed into the dash. On the other side of the bar I used a 1/4" nut, bolt and washers to attach to the brake assembly. I now have plenty of room for the speaker. I've got a photo of the bar, but not the finished solution yet.


----------

